# red rs485 4 pics



## antoniof (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola a todos:

  quiero realizar una red de comunicación entre pics. He pensado que podría utilizar el RS485. En mi caso sólo voy a tener un master y el resto son esclavos.

Mi pregunta es: ¿es necesario utilizar un transceivers (ya sea el max485 o el sn75176)?

Se puede realizar la comunicación sin este dispositivo?

Gracias.


----------



## joselitri (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola compañero..pues bajo mis conocimentos, necesitas el 485.Tengo yo un proyecto similar  y despues de mucho buscar necesito el max 485,bueno yo uso el max487 porque soporta mas esclavos hasta 125 si no me equivoco..suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## eidtech (Feb 5, 2010)

Tienes que utilizar los transceivers... no hay otra opción, estos se utilizan para adaptar los voltajes de linea y puedas colocar varios esclavos.


----------

